# Equinox & ???



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

*Zephyr & Caman (fka "Equinox")*

Atlantis' 1st (ever) egg hatched this morning while I was out in the loft feeding and visiting!! Hope to see the 2nd one tomorrow. She seems to be a good mom as she's been sitting almost 24/7 and she's already feeding the little one. Dad (Calypso) gives her about a 15 min. break 2x/day - other than that, _HE_ is out cavorting with all the other girls while _SHE_ is hard at work at home with the kids!!!

1 of the babies will be Zephyr (formerly "*Equinox*" as today _is_ the first day of Spring...but I got overruled). 

And Polaris (Luna's mom & a Roller) and that handsome Capt. Jack (Roller x Oriental Frill) have built their nest and he's busy presenting her with tobacco stalks & chasing everyone else away - - - including Birdzilla - - - YOU GO, CAPT> JACK!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Equinox is a great name! Perhaps Celeste (celestial), Aphelion, Apogee, Meridian, or Zodiac.

Maybe Nowruz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nowruz

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

There is always Oestara, the ancient Goddess of the spring equinox. Easter is named after her.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> There is always Oestara, the ancient Goddess of the spring equinox. Easter is named after her.
> 
> Margaret


GREAT ONE, Margaret!

Terry


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the suggestions. But, we have to be able to remember them, too. Maybe Oestara can be shortened to "Star"...







Oh - and I almost forgot ... 

*HERE THEY ARE!!! **Introducing Zephyr (fka Equinox) and Cayman*


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

OKAY - well - names have been chosen!!

These guys will be called Zephyr & Cayman (scratch "Equinox"!)


----------



## wovenwoman (Jul 2, 2003)

Great names! I had a baby born on the Equinox, and well, his name is...."Quinn"  Picture in my albumn. Your names are much more original, and very adorable!

Ps they are adorable!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

*Zephyr & Cayman @ 9 & 10 days old*
































*The Family*


----------



## della (Jan 29, 2009)

They are really beautiful babies! And congratulations yet again on your perfect photos - you are such a pro!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, great pics and your babies are cutie pies! I like your names too!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

<sniff> They grow up soooooo fast!!!

*Cayman (17 days) cock* 










*Zephyr (16 days) hen*


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

wolfwood said:


> <sniff> They grow up soooooo fast!!!


They are truly beautiful babies! OK .. inquiring minds want to know .. how do you know (if you do) the sex of these youngsters? 

Terry


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm a wizard ???? 









Actually - we've used the "pigeon pendulum" approach on every one of our birds. Started this as a a bit of a joke and certainly with a whole lot of disbelief - - - but it's been right on every one of our birds ... 3 dogs, 3 cats, & 2 humans, too .... <shrugging shoulders>


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

wolfwood said:


> I'm a wizard ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great reply .. I guess one doesn't wonder too much about what has worked! 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful babies.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Great reply .. I guess one doesn't wonder too much about what has worked!
> 
> Terry


I _don't_ know why or how it works ... and even if I was a betting person, I wouldn't put money on it ...... but I *DO* know that, so far, it's been right - 25 out of 25 times. That's a pretty good run rate!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Beautiful babies.


Thanks! I guess it may be old hat to the more experienced folks, but we're just having a BALL watching them develop!!! WHAT an amazing process ... and in such a short period of time!! It so hard to believe that an _egg_ can turn into _THIS_ in only 3 weeks .....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks! I guess it may be old hat to the more experienced folks, but we're just having a BALL watching them develop!!! WHAT an amazing process ... and in such a short period of time!! It so hard to believe that an _egg_ can turn into _THIS_ in only 3 weeks .....


I know. Isn't it amazing? Watching them grow IS amazing, and they grow so fast. Before you know it, they'll be all grown up. Mine are just 4 1/2 weeks old, and getting bigger everyday. It's fun trying to figure out what they'll look like when they're adults. Enjoy them. I want to see updates til they're through their first moult. I don't see how this could ever be just "old hat" to anyone.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

*25 & 26 days.*

(Jay3...we haven't had anyone molt yet..when does that happen? How long are you gonna have to look at photos of these guys?)

*Zephyr*









*Cayman*









*Dad (Calypso) & Cayman*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think at about 3 months. But they're so cute, I don't mind looking at them at all. Great pictures!


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Thought I'd give you an update:

*Zephyr*









*Cayman*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, he's getting so pretty. Think he's gonna be a beautiful bird. Nice pic.


----------

